# ReplayTV 4500 - SonicBlue says 'no hacking'



## uxu (May 17, 2002)

Slashdot has an interesting thread about SonicBlue's new ReplayTV 4500.

The box is $250 less expensive than the ReplayTV 4000.... but also includes an agreement that says things like:

Term 1A - No more hacking.
Term 1G says that they can enable or disable anything they want without notice. 
Term 2C says that if someone even alleges you are infringing on copyright, you can be shut down with no notice, no recourse, and there's nothing you can do about it-the agreement indemnifies them completely. 
SonicBlue also says that they have the right to destroy your box when you connect for updates. (And you though losing programs on your 501 was a pain...)

What's a geek to do? I guess I will vote with my checkbook on this deal.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

We'll sell ya this here rifle but only ifin ya let us take away the firing pin at any time.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

Goodbye Replay. You were nice for a while.


----------

